# Year of the Frog educational campaign



## crizkalla (Feb 24, 2008)

I am working with Amphibian Ark on a campaign to save the critically endangered large-crested toad. 
We are engaging schools to assist us in raising funds and we have put together a website for teachers to incorporate amphibians into their curriculum (http://www.helpafrog.org)

We were unsure about whether to advise teachers to raise tadpoles in the classroom, and it generated some discussion on the PARC list. One person suggested to me that dart frog breeders might be willing to provide frogs, tadpoles, or eggs for free - given that it is for educational use. 

A rural high school teacher in South Carolina would like to bring dart frogs into his classroom. He is fully committed to responsible care and has many students who are excited about this opportunity. Would anyone be willing to donate to him? If so, contact me at [email protected] and I'll share his info.

Thank you!
Carol


----------

